# Need some help from the local's



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

I will be coming down to southern Delaware this weekend and I'm looking for any decent head boats. I have read alot about Monte but he's a little out of my price range, I'm looking to spend around 60 per person. I hope you all can help me out with this as I have done a crapload of google search's with no luck. Just looking to go out to the wrecks in 80' of water. I wont hold it against anyone if I dont catch anything because I never catch anything


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I went out on the Thelma Dale which runs out of the Fisherman's Wharf in Lewes, DE a couple times in the late winter. They're ok, but the bait they provided sucked. It was early season tog, and the bait was frozen, but it was obvious that the bait was dead before it was frozen because it stunk pretty bad. Shouldn't be the case now, as bait is easy to come by. I think it was $65 per person back then. The mates are nice. I would go again, but I know to bring my own bait in the winter.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks f.b. 
going fishing with old..old friends so we just want to get out on the water and have a good time, catching is a added bonus


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I went out on the Thelma Dale which runs out of the Fisherman's Wharf in Lewes, DE a couple times in the late winter. They're ok, but the bait they provided sucked. It was early season tog, and the bait was frozen, but it was obvious that the bait was dead before it was frozen because it stunk pretty bad. Shouldn't be the case now, as bait is easy to come by. I think it was $65 per person back then. The mates are nice. I would go again, but I know to bring my own bait in the winter.


Went out today and had a blastopcorn:. Captain had us on fish most of the day:fishing:. a few fluke keepers up to 20" and 6 sea bass to 18". just wanted to say thanks fishbait for the info. I will send you some pics of what I found in a sea bass stomach, kinda cool.


----------

